# Where to buy Maverick ET 73?



## blacknbluedog (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi. I am thinking of purchasing an ET 73 thermometer.  I see it for 57.95 at Amazon.  Also for 39.99 at eKitchen and Home, The Gadget Source, The Kitchen Store, Parts Shelf.  Obviously I would rather go with one of the cheaper places but I have never heard of these merchants before.  I do know that Amazon is a legitimate merchant. Where have you been puchasing your Mavericks from?
Thanks Brian


----------



## flyboys (Oct 27, 2007)

I got mine from a local kitchen supply store.  Philadelphia is a far ways to travel from Hawaii for a thermometer though.


----------



## starsfaninco (Oct 27, 2007)

amazon has them usually.

Helps if I read through the entire post :)   Ebay has them sometimes too.  I bought my first one from Amazon, second I won at a cook off.


----------



## iso (Oct 27, 2007)

I have issues with Amazon.com and prefer not to do business with them.  My issues center more on their data retention and marketing policies.  Not overly fond of Ebay either.  

I got an ET-73 from http://www.ekitchengadgets.com/maresmth.html.  Less than $40.

It seems that most of the kitchen/BBQ stores in my area have gone out of business.  I found another restraunt supply store near my work.  It looks more like a restraunt supply store for homeowners that want to pretend they are running a restraunt in their home.


----------



## iso (Oct 27, 2007)

Get one here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...809#post106809

Good deal from a SMF member.


----------



## old poi dog (Oct 28, 2007)

blacknblue,  Have you tried that kitchen supply place at Ward Center?  If they offer to order for you make sure you get a quote for shipping.  If you shop online ask vendors if they accept postal money orders....Postal Money orders are safe and if any fraud involved, US Postal Service will back you up.


----------



## wesley (Oct 28, 2007)

I got mine at wolferub.com for $44.00 total came in like 2 days.


----------



## squeezy (Oct 28, 2007)

Doesn't matter to me where ... it's how much?


----------

